# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  związek i nie moje dziecko

## 789789

Witam. Mam 37 lat, od 2 jestem w związku z meżczyzną, który ma 2 dzieci z byłą żoną. Jest rok starszy ode mnie, ale dzieci ma w wieku 20 i 16 lat, z jedną córka mieszka, drugą opiekuje się matka za granicą. Mamy poprawny kontakt, starszą, którą znam lepiej z uwagi na to, że mieszka niedaleko bardo lubię. Za kilka miesięcy planujemy razem zamieszkać, kupić mieszkanie, kredyt ja biorę. Wszystko było poukładane, choć czasem muszę walczyć z takimi problemami jak nadmiar alkoholu czy kręcące się czasem kobiety wokół niego, ponieważ jego osobowość podoba się płci przeciwnej. Ale nawet to wszystko jakoś pokonałam, dotarliśmy się. Zawsze, całe życie myślałam o przyszłości mimo, że nie miałam łatwo, żeby skończyć studia, pracować i nie uwikłać się w historie typu wpadka itp., żeby kiedy już poznam właściwą osobę, czyli takiego faceta , którego będę kochać, żebym nie komplikowała naszego życia. Spotkałam i pokochałam faceta, który jako nastolatek został ojcem, w życiu przeżył chwile trudne, czasem to rzutuje na nasz związek, ale zawsze umiemy z tego wyjść rozmową. Mam kilku braci, jestem najstarsza, zawsze musiałam się dzielić, liczyć z kimś. Teraz chciałam stworzyć rodzinę swoją, urodzić dziecko itp i żyć wspólnie z nim i jego córką.
Niedawno okazało się, że przeszłość dogoniła mojego faceta. Zanim mnie poznał spotkał się kilka razy 2-3 z jakąś kobietą. Spotykała się też z innymi, twierdziła, że nie może mieć raczej dzieci. Zaszła w ciążę, a oni się przestali widywać. On nie wiedział, potem poznał mnie, nasz związek nie jest pasmem szczęścia, ale się kochamy. Kilka tygodni temu ta kobieta odszukała go na fb. Powiedziała, że dziecko może być jego. Zrobił testy DNA. Jest ojcem dwuletniego dziecka. Nie mam sił tworzyć haremu, wielkiej rodziny, nie mam nawet chęci poznać dziecka. Może robię źle , on by chciał żebym mu towarzyszyła w odwiedzinach itp., ale ja po prostu też nie chcę dzielić życia aż w takim stopniu z dziećmi jego ale przecież innych kobiet, ile mam mieć serca i wyrozumiałości❓

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haha, dobre... Weź kredyt, wpuść go do mieszkania, a on będzie uganiał się za babami i dzieci robił, no nie mogę..

----------

